# The '61 Schwinn stem...why?



## Euphman06 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just curious as to why Schwinn changed the stem in 1961 and then barely used it? What was the point in creating a new one if it was left to fizzle out? Just how rare are they?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2014)

No answers yet as to why this stem was used huh? I always thought it was designed for an easier mounting of an accessory like a light, but finally convinced myself this was not the reason. 

 I have never had one in my hands so I call it rare.  
They were used randomly on quite a few different models including the 61 mid year entry, the Corvette 5 speed, although the only model depicted in the 61 catalog as having this stem was the Streamliner. It also was shown in the 1962 & 63 catalog on the Deluxe American, both boys and girls, but not on the regular American. Schwinn had a habit of using the previous years model pictures in their catalogs so those 62 and 63 images were more than likely incorrect.

Is the profile pretty much identical to the standard stem other than the upward location of the chinch bolt?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine is on a panther 3


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 27, 2014)

Interested in seeing a pic of this stem, any around?

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Interested in seeing a pic of this stem, any around?
> 
> Darcie




One with light attached.

Here is a side view on a Streamliner.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-radiant-green-fenders&highlight=streamliner


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmmm, that's weird. Can't say I've ever had any of those. Thx for the pic.

Darcie


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 28, 2014)

*My '61 Panther III doesn't have it.*






Mike


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 28, 2014)

Here is mine. Has an AS bolt on top.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 28, 2014)

*Lightweights..*

I had a couple of early 60's Travelers with that stem,probably was mostly a lightweight thing


----------



## jpromo (Nov 28, 2014)

I've had a couple Travelers with it too; I feel like I have one laying around.. maybe.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 28, 2014)

It looks alot like a pre-war stem. I have never seen one before.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 28, 2014)

My 61 Traveler has it. I never noticed it was different until I read this post and went to my basement to look. Ill post a pic later.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 28, 2014)

My 61 vette and 61 speedster have it.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 6, 2017)

On a 61 Speedster. It took three weeks of soaking and brute force to remove this one!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> On a 61 Speedster. It took three weeks of soaking and brute force to remove this one!View attachment 688094 View attachment 688095



Glad you posted a pic of yours, otherwise I was going to.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 7, 2017)

I just bought a 61 Schwinn American. I did have it out and nothing was stamped on her.. When I looked at it, thought it was strange looking. Makes sense for an easier mount for a headlight.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2021)

sfhschwinn said:


> My 61 Traveler has it. I never noticed it was different until I read this post and went to my basement to look. Ill post a pic later.




How much later?


----------



## bloo (Mar 19, 2021)

My 61 Speedster also has it.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 19, 2021)

1961 Corvette


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2021)

Funny, in the 7 years since topic came up, nobody has actually given a good description and photographs to identify what seems to be unusual short lived stem. I mean sure there's a couple of shots here  but only 1/3rd enough to I.D. one. Except, always digging the big tight bolt top Schwinn's made through the years. That's unique to it too? 

Not too interested but, if anybody can get a few photos and perhaps comparable shots to solve the mystery, I'd like to see em.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 19, 2021)

I do have another pic of just the stem. This one was on a American. Still digging.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 19, 2021)

this one was one a women's Traveler. Again no marks or date codes.


----------

